# Get lucky - Daft Punk/Nile Rogers lesson



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Not me teaching this lesson, not sure if this is where I’d post this but here it goes. 

I hear this song on the radio but never really paid attention. Then I started to listen to the funk style guitar riff/chords. Googled the song and it’s Nile Rogers playing the guitar for this song. The chords are cool and easy but it’s the rhythm that took me a week to get.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I love Nile Rogers playing.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Me too, I like how he just keeps it simple with only hitting the strings he’s chording and muting the rest. Just a cool funky style


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks like a solid lesson. I've been playing this song for years but have never been happy with the rhythm pattern I've been playing. This seems pretty accurate. Maybe it's time to finally buckle-down and learn it correctly!


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Lol, same here. Always jammed the chords and sort of made up my own funky rhythm. Then actually watched Nile Rogers talk about his playing style, he started playing this song. I was like yeah I don’t do it like that. So I found this guys lesson. It’s bang on with Nile Rogers. Still took a week or so to get it down.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Should be able to figure out all his tunes from this:


----------

